# Tale of Two Dankung Luck Rings !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot my Dankung Luck rings today and I enjoy them, but .. the one on the right has a tube set that is just WAY to much, it is Blueberry Dub Dub ... not to much fun to shoot with all that power in such a small package, it is to much, but it did send a 315gr lead sinker out at good speed ;- ) .

The Slingshot on the left has looped 1745 and that is PLENTY for a sling of the Luck Ring size IMHO. So the heavy tubes are coming off and maybe Green Dub Dub or possibly my 3/16 OD 3/32ID x3/64W may be put on. As I remember this was pretty snappy stuff ;- ) ....... it was like a cross between 1745 and 1842 ?

I'm going to put new cloths on her now ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

She now has a new set of 3/16 OD tubes ... ready to go next week ;- )

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That beautiful frame isn't available any more. The current Luck Ring (left) is not as simple or charming as your originals.*

*The actual 'Micro' has morphed into a thicker, stainless 'board cut' with relatively hard edges but still only 85mm tall. They sell out quickly.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are good lookin


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have one of the current Luck Rings that I won a while back.... but it didn't have a name back then. The design doesn't have the round ring look at all. It's a bit heavy but not a bad frame with fork sleeves installed.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *That beautiful frame isn't available any more. The current Luck Ring (left) is not as simple or charming as your originals.*
> 
> *The actual 'Micro' has morphed into a thicker, stainless 'board cut' with relatively hard edges but still only 85mm tall. They sell out quickly.*


Thank you Monkeynipples for the info, yes mine are very smooth and soft feeling ...... they are a great semi smallish pocketable sling that can use looped 1745 powered tubes well ! I'm glad I got mine when I did.

BTW: mine are about 110mm+ (~ 4.5") from top to bottom,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > *That beautiful frame isn't available any more. The current Luck Ring (left) is not as simple or charming as your originals.*
> ...


Here is a pic of it next to a ruler (the best I could do with bad lighting tonight) The top of the is just at the top of the SS, although it doesn't quite look like it because of the angle I'm at, and it is actually 4.75++ long when standing it next to the ruler !

I went on Dankungs site and looked up my old 2015 order and it was for a Luck Ring # JIJLRINGP

wll


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

What's the smallest slingshot like this available to buy?

I mean, I already have a USO so I can't really beat that... But I still can't help but want a micro luck ring.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

bopaloobop said:


> What's the smallest slingshot like this available to buy?
> 
> I mean, I already have a USO so I can't really beat that... But I still can't help but want a micro luck ring.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


*The DK minis are the smallest I'm aware of currently - about 3.14 inches. Was going to order the mini Antelope until I saw the price - $34.60, yikes, but it is appealing.*

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/lucky-mini-slingshot_1688

*The Luck Ring Micros are only produced in small batches. You have to go on an email list to be notified of the next production run and then act quickly bc they go fast.*

*The MGG Nano Gnat is one of the smallest I know of - 2" tall, but sadly, no longer offered. *

http://metrogradegoods.com/products/nano-gnat-keychain-slingshot/


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> bopaloobop said:
> 
> 
> > What's the smallest slingshot like this available to buy?
> ...


Thanks Mr Monkeynips, good stuff.

I miss metro, I tried to buy one of his slings the day he decided to stop selling em. Bummer, that gnat is cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

bopaloobop said:


> Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > bopaloobop said:
> ...


*LOL, just checked mail - my LR Micro arrived today, eleven days after ship date. 1st impression - this little thing is trick!*

*(Note - Dk is closed thru Feb. 21st for annual spring festival.)*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> bopaloobop said:
> 
> 
> > What's the smallest slingshot like this available to buy?
> ...


It's worth noting that the cheaper "mini" options from Dankung are all good. You might have seen my Mini General review in the "reviews" section of the forum. Much cheaper than the antelope (although to be fair I wanted the antelope too... Band grooves and blue wrap complete it!) And still good quality. Centering the tubes is not as big of an issue as I imagined, just a small tweak in technique. About $18 for the General.


----------

